# Nouvelle assmat a besoin de conseils



## Lou_Lou (23 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes ! 

Après de nombreuses démarches et une formation initiale achevée je peux enfin commencer mon activité d'assistante maternelle. 
J'ai eu un 1er entretien téléphonique avec une maman que je vais rencontrer dans quelques jours. Elle a besoin d'une garde à temps plein pour sa fille qui aura 3 mois au début de la période d'adaptation. Elle m'a dit au téléphone que sa fille, qui a aujourd'hui 2 mois, dort dans son lit à barreau la nuit mais elle ne dort que dans son transat la journée (elle se réveille dès qu'elle la pose dans son lit donc la laisse dans le transat) pour rester dans la même pièce que sa maman. 
J'aimerais savoir comment procéderiez-vous chez vous ? Sommes-nous autorisées à la laisser dormir dans le transat au début en restant près d'elle puis l'emmener progressivement dans son lit par exemple ?

Je débute tout juste et ce n'est pas facile de trouver la frontière entre ce que l'on peut faire en tant que parent et assmat donc je suis désolée si la question vous paraît absurde, j'espère que vous me répondrez avec bienveillance car je cherche juste à agir au mieux pour les enfants en me tournant vers celle qui ont des années de pratique.

Merci par avance pour vos réponses je vous souhaite une excellente journée !


----------



## mamytata (23 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Bienvenue dans la profession. 

Je te dirai que chez les parents et chez l'assmat, l'enfant n'aura pas forcément les mêmes attitudes, donc pendant l'adaptation, essayer de mettre l'enfant dans un lit et voir comment il réagit.

Si l'enfant pleure, voir pour le mettre dans la pièce avec toi, dans un transat, voir sur le tapis de jeux ou dans un parc (bien allongé), ce qui est mieux pour l'enfant.

Tout va se mettre en place pendant l'adaptation. Ne pas se stresser, là est le mot d'ordre.

Les enfants savent faire la différence entre chez maman et papa et chez l'assmat


----------



## Lou_Lou (23 Octobre 2022)

Donc nous sommes autorisées à le laisser dormir dans le parc (au début bien-sûr s'il pleure dans le lit comme vous l'avez dit) s'il n'y a pas de jouet autour et qu'il est bien allongé ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour il n'y a pas de question absurde et en toute franchise tous les débuts de contrats nous font interrogation même avec de l'expérience car chaque bb est unique!
A mon avis je tenterais le lit avec ce bb en restant à coté pour l' accompagner dans le sommeil d'une voix douce qui rassure et de petites caresses sur la main ou le visage .
Je ne suis pas pour le transat je ne m'en sers que pour les premières cuillérées d'aliment de la diversification d'un bb qui ne maîtrise pas la position assise.
Si vraiment ce bb ne peut pas faire la sieste au lit je le laisserais dormir sur son tapis de jeu au sol . Sachant que le coin jeu des bb est moelleux et confortable, au calme .


----------



## mamytata (23 Octobre 2022)

bien sur que l'on peut.
 Chez moi beaucoup de bébés ont dormis dans le parc car ils s'y endormaient tout seul (ils suivaient leur rythme de sommeil) et même avec les autres enfants qui courraient autour.
Pour les jouets dans le parc, s'ils gênent on les enlève, mais si non ils peuvent rester.


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Tu es autorisée à faire dormir bb où il se sent bien dès l'instant où il est en sécurité.et confortablement installé.le transat n'est pas très bon pour le dos si la sieste est longue.
Attention toutefois à privilégier le lit ,il faut penser que bb grandit et a un moment la solution du début est a oublier. 
J'ai eu des tout petits bb qui dormaient dans le lit mais avec la nacelle de leur Landeau livré en package indissociable par maman le matin. Un jour maman ne peut plus porter bb et la nacelle avantage bb connait bien sa chambre


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Bienvenue dans la profession je te souhaite tout le bonheur possible avec tes accueillis.


----------



## kikine (23 Octobre 2022)

le transat de part la position c'est pas terrible pour les siestes le cosy c'est même dangereux
pour ma fille je la mettait dans son lit, et le temps qu'elle s'endorme je faisais du rangement dans sa chambre (linge..) en général en 5 min elle dormait


----------



## Griselda (23 Octobre 2022)

Pour moi c'est assez simple, bébé a pour l'instant cette habitude et si il dort c'est que ça lui convient. Pas de panique si c'est un bébé qui dort très bien la nuit dans son lit c'est donc qu'il en est capable, seulement en journée il est plus rassuré d'être accompagné par le bruit de sa Maman, de la vie de la maison.
Durant l'adaptation je tenterais tout de même de le coucher dans le lit lors de la première sieste des fois que. Si ça ne fonctionne pas même en laissant la porte ouverte pour le rassurer alors je lui proposerais aussi le transat' dans ma pièce de vie et petit à petit j'emmènerais ce transat vers la chambre, puis dans le lit, puis dans le lit directement sans le transat. Il va être alors indispensable d'attacher bébé dans le transat ce qui en soi n'est pas non plus top car bébé devrait pouvoir bouger dans son sommeil si il veut, c'est pour ça que ça ne serait qu'une étape.
On garde à l'esprit que la sécurité c'est le plus important.

En tant qu'AM, tout comme en tant que Parent d'ailleurs, on part de la capacité de bébé, on s'adapte à lui d'abord, pour ensuite l'amener petit à petit à ce qu'il s'adapte lui à nos besoins. C'est pourquoi il est très important de discuter avec les Parents pour savoir comment eux ils font avec leur bébé, non pas pour faire à l'identique mais pour comprendre comment on va l'amener à s'adapter à notre mode d'accueil qui reste un petit monde collectif, il ne sera pas seul avec nous, il y aura d'autres enfants...

Etre AM c'est savoir faire de la dentelle pédagogique ;-)


----------



## Nounou22 (23 Octobre 2022)

Complètement d'accord avec @Griselda ,. C'est exactement ce que j'ai fait avec une nouvelle petite accueilli de deux mois ....d'abord j'ai testé le lit qui n'a pas fonctionné, elle ne dormait que peu, se réveillait au bout de quelques minutes....la maman m'a dit que la Choupette était encore en cododo la nuit et couffin la journée....elle m'a amené le couffin et en effet ça a tout changé...donc je la mets à dormir dans son couffin que je pose dans son lit ...une fois qu'elle aura pris ses repères dans sa chambre, on tentera de retirer le couffin. La maman joue le jeu également car elle vient de mettre la petite puce dans sa chambre la nuit ....donc ça devrait aider la puce à dormir dans son lit chez nounou également. L'idée est comme le dit Griselda de partir des habitudes du bébé pour l'aider par la suite à aller vers autre chose, tout en douceur..... à son rythme....


----------



## Nounou22 (23 Octobre 2022)

Et d'accord aussi avec @nounoucat1 , pas de questions absurdes .... même avec l'expérience, à chaque nouvel accueilli, c'est un nouveau challenge qui démarre, chaque enfant étant différent, il n'y a pas de solution miracle.....il faut observer l'enfant, aller à son rythme, beaucoup communiquer avec les parents pour obtenir un maximum d'infos de comment cela se passe chez eux. La période d'adaptation est indispensable et faite pour justement faire en sorte que l'enfant s'habitue à son nouvel environnement chez son AM, que papa et maman puisse s'habituer à confier leur enfant, que l'AM observe et apprenne à connaître le nouvel accueilli, que les autres accueillis apprennent à faire une place au petit nouveau ....bref, la liste est longue ...et chez moi c'est deux semaines d'adaptation et honnêtement je ne trouve pas ça de trop 😉


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Pas de question bête   surtout celle ci mega importante.

Je mets un gros bémol sur le sommeil dans le transat. 
5 minutes oui
Pour les grosses siestes absolument pas.


----------



## MeliMelo (23 Octobre 2022)

Je sors de formation moi aussi. Peut-être amener en douceur à parler de la motricité libre à la maman, et l'inscrire dans votre projet d'accueil ? Le transat ne devrait être utilisé qu'à titre exceptionnel. Ou peut-être prendre une nacelle, ce sera déjà mieux pour le dos bébé et emmener la nacelle peu à peu dans la chambre, puis dans le lit et ensuite le bébé directement dans le lit sans nacelle. Si le bébé dort dans son lit la nuit, je pense qu'il n'aura pas non plus de difficulté à dormir dans un lit la journée chez vous après un temps d'adaptation. Je pense que le plus difficile va être de mettre ce bébé en motricité libre car il ne doit pas y être vraiment habitué. Il faudra y aller pas à pas.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Octobre 2022)

Nounou22 j'ai moi-même une nacelle pour mettre dans le lit des bébés ils sont plus à l'étroit et donc par conséquence moins perdus et se sentent plus sécurisés ! j'ai eu des bébés qui dormaient dans la poussette que je promenais sur 2 ou 3 mètres et au bout d'un moment dans leur lit ! je dirais Lou_Lou de vous faire confiance et de ne pas vous demander sans arrêt si vous avez le droit ou pas vous n'allez pas téléphoner à la PMI pour savoir si çà c'est OK ou pas ? vous êtes chez vous et vous faites au mieux pour l'enfant du moment qu'il n'est pas mis en danger ... cela se fera au fil des années et ce forum est super pour avoir les avis des collègues ! nous avons chacune nos fonctionnements mais vous ferez un mix de tous nos avis et conseils ! FAITES VOUS CONFIANCE ! et n'écoutez-pas toujours ce que le PE va vous demander (parfois des demandes farfelues impossible à tenir avec un multi-accueil et déjà vous avez déjà dû parler de ce que vous acceptiez de leur part et ce que vous ne vouliez pas c'est la base !) vous avez eu votre agrément c'est donc que vous êtes capable d'accueillir des enfants ... mais comme je dis toujours on apprend tout au long de notre vie ...


----------



## Lou_Lou (23 Octobre 2022)

Un grand grand merci à vous toutes pour tous vos conseils ! C'est apaisant de voir autant de bienveillance et de réponses. Je prends note de tout, merci.


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Tu sais Lou Lou parfois des assmats trouvent leur propre solution a un problème rien que d'être venues l'expliquer ici et échanger sur le sujet.
Dans ton quotidien ne réfléchis pas a si tu as le droit. Prends l'habitude d'observer tes accueillis c'est eux qui te font comprendre s'ils sont bien chez toi. Quand tu parles a un petit bb parle doucement explique lui comme tu es contente de le recevoir et tout ce que vous faites ensemble. 
A l'adaptation je reçois un bb 1 h pour commencer à son arrivée je lui présente ma maison ,dans mes bras de pièce en pièce ,en présentant d'abord les personnes présentes et toutoune.


----------



## Capri95 (23 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour !
Vous pouvez bien entendu au départ utilisé la nacelle, le couffin pour que le bébé soit rassuré puisqu'il est à l'étroit et qu'il en a l'habitude.
Par la suite pour ne pas trop qu'il se sente perdu dans son lit, c'est d'y apporter un réducteur de lit. De cette manière le bébé sera emmener en douceur vers la taille de son lit définitif.


----------



## Chantou1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,

C’est un tout petit bébé « normalement » ce sera « plus » facile à lui apprendre à dormir dans un vrai lit

Que la maman essaye aussi car après c’est l’AM qui est dans l’embarras comme d’habitude

Pour info j’ai eu une maman qui m’avait demandé à ce que son bébé de 3 mois dorme sur le VENTRE car sur le dos ça le faisait pleurer.

*NE JAMAIS ACCEPTER des demandes IRRESPONSABLES des parents.*

Je vous rassure, le bébé a dormi sur le dos et je l’ai expliqué aux parents pour éviter le risque d’étouffement puisque le nourrisson ne maîtrise pas sa tête, il n’a pas assez de muscle au niveau de sa nuque et de ses épaules etc

Donc ce sera à VOUS de revoir les mauvaises habitudes chez ses parents.

*Le fameux bébé qui dormait sur le ventre, au début c’est clair il n’a pas aimé mais après il s’y est habitué à dormir sur le dos.*

Bon courage et félicitations d’avoir votre agrément


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

J'oubliais un truc l'autosatisfaction quand j'étais nounou je me felicitais quand avec mes accueillis la journée s'était bien passée. Genre trop forte nounoucat je suis une bonne assmat. 
Et s'il y a eu une crise une embrouille pas grave ça ira mieux demain .
La seule chose qui me tracassait a m'empêcher de dormir si un petit se faisait mal chez nous. Et en imaginaire j'amplifiais les conséquences. Heureusement rares !
Dans mon nouveau travail je continue l'autosatisfaction car en fait c'est plutôt rare les félicitations d'autrui !


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Toujours écouter les parents quand ils expliquent le quotidien du bb chez eux ça aide à comprendre et à connaître l'enfant .dans faire de commentaire ni de jugement mais ne rien faire qui serait contraire à notre formation d'ass mat


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Sans faire


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Octobre 2022)

Tout pareil dans mon ancien travail avec ma collègue de bureau on se disait souvent "bon et bien on a bien travaillé" car bien évidemment les patrons font rarement des compliments !!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Octobre 2022)

Je crois quand même.  Enfin je le pense fortement que si la question ai je le droit se pose et s'impose !


----------



## nanny mcfee (24 Octobre 2022)

pareil que certaines ici,

j'écoute attentivement les parents le quotidien de l'enfant, si l'enfant fait sa sieste dans le transat, je vais essayer le lit chez moi, si il refuse alors je le mettrais dans un transat, on est en adaptation on apprend à se connaître donc je suis à son écoute puis quand je sens le moment venue je re teste le lit, mais je vais accompagné l'enfant pour la transition, je vais rester près de lui lui chanté des chansons douce ou histoire douce si je le vois réticent 
si il s'endort tant mieux si non, je vais lui dire que je quitte la chambre mais que je suis là juste à coté et que je reviens je fais un petit peu de bruit (pa avec des casserolles bien sur) mais je vais chanté ou continué à lui parlé des petit coup d'oeil de temps en temps jusqu'à ce qu'il s'endorment

des fois ça marche des fois non, alors je passe à l'étape du transat dans le lit et là en général ça passe mieux et en quelques jours le lit direct

parfois ils sont dans la phse de la séparation un peu précoce ,alors pendant la journée je fais beaucoup de jeu autour du coucou me voilà coucou me voilà plus

je leur pose aussi leur main sur leur yeux "tu me vois tu me vois plus"  ça leur fait prendre conscience que si même il me voit pas je suis là

il faut s'armé de patience quand on a un nouvel accueilli, ils sont tous différent ils nous communiquent beaucoup d'info de part leur geste,cris,pleure mimique à nous de bien les observés et être à leur écoute si on veut que l'adaptation se passe bien pour le bien de tous

si on est pas patiente et qu'on donne pas le temps à ce moment important, l'adaptation peut mal se passé et souvent rupture de contrat car craquage.


----------



## liline17 (24 Octobre 2022)

certains nourrisson s'endorment très bien alors que chez eux, ils ne dorment que quelques minutes, d'autres n'y arrivent pas, dans ce cas, l'après midi, quand les autres sont couchés et que j'ai mangé, je me consacre à cette enfant, parfois, il s'endort dans mes bras puis je le pose sur le tapis, pas loin de moi, comme ça, si il se réveille, je vais le rassurer, en général, au bout de 2 ou 3 semaines, bébé peut dormir dans son lit sans réveiller les copains.
C'est prendre un peu de temps, au début, pour en gagner par la suite, très rapidement, ses parents se rendent compte qu'il dort mieux chez eux aussi, ça aide à la prise de confiance, et ça les rassure sur leur choix de me confier bébé.


----------

